

What does Google get from +1? - ulvund

Is it for the search engine rankings? Is it for targeting to more clearcut demographics with ads? (which is a huge business)<p>Is it usable for anything else?
======
jigs_up
Google can track your activity on every website that uses the +1 button. I'm
sure you can figure out why that would be useful?

------
tilt
Data for advertising? Data for "Sparks" to hook you into G+?

------
schraeds
More data about your interests and browsing habits (great for serving ads
against), crowdsourced site rankings and trends, stickiness when a user
bookmarks a large number of sites with +1

